# Another beach cart thread



## Byron/pa

I'm in need of a new beach cart for my surf fishing trips. 

I have always used four wheeled garden carts that can be bought at any hardware store, ziptie pieces of PVC tube and I'm good to go. It is hard to pull through loose sand, but generally it's less than 100 yards to the firm wet sand where it rolls fairly easily, on several ocasions I've pulled it a couple miles without problems.
The big problem is that they are very heavy and since they are built from cheap steel, they rust quickly - which is why I'm in need of a new one. 

For some time I have been thinking about splurging for one of the comercial surf fishing carts. 

One of my concerns with the comercial carts is that they all have two wheels. *Seems to me, that unless your load was perfectly balanced, you'd either be pushing down or pulling up on the handle while trying to pull the cart*. 

I like the fact that the comercial carts are much lighter and won't rust, but if they are not any easier to pull I could spend the extra money better elsewhere.......................Any thoughts? 

And Wheeleez are not an option at this point.


----------



## Hudak

I just make sure my stuff is balanced somewhat. Depending on how loaded my cooler is, I will have the tackle bag in front, cooler in back, or vice versa. It isn't that difficult to get it close enough not to be a problem.


----------



## NCGUY

Even if its not balanced it is not that big of a deal. I usually put my big cooler on mine and have never had any problems. You can also adjust the height o the arm so that you don't have to push up or down so much just kinda pick it up and go. Mine even has a place where it hooks up to my reese hitch>


----------



## Jarosh

I haven't had any balance issues with mine. As long as your handle height is correct in the front there are very little issues while pulling. I have my handle adjusted so the when I pick up on it the caster wheel in the front barely brushes the sand, but when on a hard surface I can let the 2 large wheels and the caster wheel do all the work. I don't know how I managed without it in the past.


----------



## surfchunker

wheeleez wheels are nice but not cheap http://www.beachcartsusa.com/


----------



## abass105

I know you said that wheeleez are not an option. But I have to say my cart with wheeleez is priceless. If you look around you can find some decent deals. I don't go to the beach without my cart, even if we aren't fishing.


----------



## rabbitdog2

Never had a balance problem with mine. if you do you can replace the factory with an adjustable golf pull cart handle.


----------



## lil red jeep

Byron/pa said:


> I'm in need of a new beach cart for my surf fishing trips.
> 
> I have always used four wheeled garden carts that can be bought at any hardware store, ziptie pieces of PVC tube and I'm good to go. It is hard to pull through loose sand, but generally it's less than 100 yards to the firm wet sand where it rolls fairly easily, on several ocasions I've pulled it a couple miles without problems.
> The big problem is that they are very heavy and since they are built from cheap steel, they rust quickly - which is why I'm in need of a new one.
> 
> For some time I have been thinking about splurging for one of the comercial surf fishing carts.
> 
> One of my concerns with the comercial carts is that they all have two wheels. *Seems to me, that unless your load was perfectly balanced, you'd either be pushing down or pulling up on the handle while trying to pull the cart*.
> 
> I like the fact that the comercial carts are much lighter and won't rust, but if they are not any easier to pull I could spend the extra money better elsewhere.......................Any thoughts?
> 
> And Wheeleez are not an option at this point.


Byron, I had a garden cart I bought from Lowes or Home Depot and though it was a bit heavy, it worked fine for pier fishing. As for going out on sand, wrong answer! Four wheels as narrow as most garden cart wheels go just sink in and cause twice as much drag as a two wheeled cart. Keep an eye out on the marketplace because usually a commercial made pier cart will pop up. Especially once it gets too cold for most to hit piers, then they will show up. The wheels that came on my commercial pier cart handle sand well. Probably not as well as wheel-eez would but good enough for me.


----------



## Byron/pa

abass105; That is some sweet looking rig you got there, gives me a goal to shoot for

And thanks for the other replies, I think my back will thank me for getting one of the comercial ones..............the one made in the USA.


----------



## Oldscout2

You can get a two wheeled cart up and down beach access stairs, especially the Jr sized one, by less than back breaking methods by oneself. Lots of holes around without easy cart access from the road. I don't have the nice wheels on mine but it pulls fine, I just get to hard sand as quick as feasible 

Abass 105, That wheeleez cart is really nice. Did you mod that larger cutting board or is that available somewhere?

Thanks,
George


----------



## abass105

George, yeah I took the original cutting board off and replaced it with a larger and thicker one. It works great when I want to clean a few before heading home.


----------



## jakuka

abass105, what did you use to raise the frame up off the rear axle? I see something there but its hard to tell what it is from that pic.


----------



## abass105

Jakuka, I had a friend make a "v" shaped support of aluminum. The top of the "v" has angle aluminum welded to it. The axle runs through the bottom. For the front swivel caster, I have an aluminum square box that it mounts on. This was added so the cart would sit level. When I want to fish the pier, I just unscrew four bolts for the rear wheels and four for the front and I can go back to the original wheels. I hope this helps. If not I can take some pics of it.


----------



## mbg60

All I can say is that when you get onto soft sand you will realize why you need the wheeleez wheels. Stock wheels will turn you into a triathlete........................or a EMS patient. Don't be fooled.


----------



## abass105

mbg60, I have to agree with you regarding soft sand. It did not take me long to realize the stock wheels were not going to cut it in the soft sand where I fish. Now it just floats on top no problems.


----------



## boomer

If you buy a cart made by Reels on Wheels or Fish -n- mate do not forget to buy the liner that goes with it, makes the cart even better. Since I add the liner , small stuff does not fall out and does not add a lot of weight to the cart. I am considering changing to the large wheels ( wheeleez) in the future.


----------



## mbg60

i use lattice screen on both my carts. Lightweight and inexpensive. 1 screen will do at least 2 carts.


----------



## Oldscout2

abass105 said:


> George, yeah I took the original cutting board off and replaced it with a larger and thicker one. It works great when I want to clean a few before heading home.


If you dont mind me asking, how did you remove the original cutting board from the tube aluminum frame and affix the new one? I have been thinking about doing the same thing you did, and that looks like a really clean installation.


----------



## RuddeDogg

abass105 said:


> I know you said that wheeleez are not an option. But I have to say my cart with wheeleez is priceless. If you look around you can find some decent deals. I don't go to the beach without my cart, even if we aren't fishing.


Looks sweet.


----------



## abass105

oldscout, I just drilled out the rivets on the old board then attached the new board with rivets. It did not take any time at all.


----------



## yerbyray

Here is the beach cart that I use


----------



## mbg60

Now that's what I call a BEACH CART!!!


----------



## abass105

That is funny.


----------



## newcal

abass105 said:


> I know you said that wheeleez are not an option. But I have to say my cart with wheeleez is priceless. If you look around you can find some decent deals. I don't go to the beach without my cart, even if we aren't fishing.


Very nice cart! I am curious, where can I find the front wheel caster? and what size is the front wheel?
THanks


----------



## Bosco

Wheeleez offers a conversion kit to add balloon tires to the garden carts, we use it to haul all the beach stuff out. I have the Fish n Mate with balloon tires for my fishing stuff. I made the mistake of getting the fishing cart with regular tires on it and then buying the balloon tires separate, cost more but I now have a set of tires for the pier and a set for the sand.

If you decide to go with the fishing cart with balloon tires, check Cabela's online, they have the cart with the balloon tires already installed for $279.00. As someone mentioned don't forget the liner.
Agri-supply also has decent prices on their carts.


----------



## Bosco

abass105 said:


> oldscout, I just drilled out the rivets on the old board then attached the new board with rivets. It did not take any time at all.


How did you cut the hole for the basket?


----------



## phillyguy

I don't know how he did it, but I would use a jigsaw. Drill a pilot hole and cut a circle.


----------



## pa-fisherman

I built a beach cart out of 1 inch cpvc and put the front tires of a Cub cadet on it. Dolls good thru the soft sand.


----------



## Benji

phillyguy said:


> I don't know how he did it, but I would use a jigsaw. Drill a pilot hole and cut a circle.


They make some large hole saws that you use on a drill. You could probably find up to a six inch at home depot.


----------



## Benji

Been a work in progress for a while. The tubes on the back have sinkers in them to offset the crate on the handle. The back was cut off to allow room for an engle live bait cooler. The cooler in pictures has had the top filled with spray foam, a drain plug put in the bottom, and aluminum angle down the inside to hold cutting boards. One of the cutting boards is the one that came with the Jr cart. Plan to rework the stand the board was on to hold sand spikes, and or pier net. Also plan to replace the wheels with low pressure ones off a jetski beach trailer.


----------



## spydermn

Have you considered building a PVC Cart? I have thought about it many times esp now that I have kids. They cannot rust and if you use SCD40 pipe it can be VERY strong. I haven't priced out a whole cart to build but I cannot imagine it would be close to the cost of an AL cart. 

(Pic to show idea) Personally I would make a 4 wheel version like a wagon. Also I would make it so it would either collapse or come apart to fit on a hitchhaul


----------



## spydermn

These kind of threads always get me looking for more ideas. I came across this one http://phoenixbeachbuggys.com/








"there's no kind of kill like overkill!" LOL

If you want a really good laugh go to Outerbanks.com and see what they suggest for beach carts. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! It is like they never went in the sugar soft sand of the OBX with the BS they suggested


----------



## spydermn

One last question: wasn't there a color of hub/wheel that was prone to breaking easily or quickly? Does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## spydermn

Benji said:


> They make some large hole saws that you use on a drill. You could probably find up to a six inch at home depot.


They do but they are pricey for a one off project. I have a 5" that cost me $45. I would ask a buddy to borrow a jig saw or use a dremel tool


----------



## Benji

spydermn said:


> One last question: wasn't there a color of hub/wheel that was prone to breaking easily or quickly? Does anyone know what I am talking about?


 the orange ones like I have that came with the cart don't have a bushing, and after three years the axle hole has gotten worn from sand . They squeak horribly. Dry lithium spray doesn't even help.


----------



## Benji

spydermn said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> 
> They make some large hole saws that you use on a drill. You could probably find up to a six inch at home depot.
> 
> 
> 
> They do but they are pricey for a one off project. I have a 5" that cost me $45. I would ask a buddy to borrow a jig saw or use a dremel tool
Click to expand...

cheaper than a jig saw or a dremal tool if you don't own either.


----------



## phillyguy

spydermn said:


> These kind of threads always get me looking for more ideas. I came across this one http://phoenixbeachbuggys.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "there's no kind of kill like overkill!" LOL
> 
> If you want a really good laugh go to Outerbanks.com and see what they suggest for beach carts. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! It is like they never went in the sugar soft sand of the OBX with the BS they suggested


Do you sell hot dogs off the back when the fishing is slow?


----------



## spydermn

Thats hilarious. They need to have a grill attachment for it.

I really think they should have moves the rear wheels back to aid in balance for pushing


----------



## js1172

spydermn said:


> Have you considered building a PVC Cart? I have thought about it many times esp now that I have kids. They cannot rust and if you use SCD40 pipe it can be VERY strong. I haven't priced out a whole cart to build but I cannot imagine it would be close to the cost of an AL cart.
> 
> (Pic to show idea) Personally I would make a 4 wheel version like a wagon. Also I would make it so it would either collapse or come apart to fit on a hitchhaul


use sched. 80 pvc and it will be stronger than the aluminum production carts
js


----------



## mdsurffishing

spydermn said:


> These kind of threads always get me looking for more ideas. I came across this one http://phoenixbeachbuggys.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "there's no kind of kill like overkill!" LOL
> 
> If you want a really good laugh go to Outerbanks.com and see what they suggest for beach carts. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! It is like they never went in the sugar soft sand of the OBX with the BS they suggested


The most useful thing on that cart is the bottle opener


----------



## FishinMortician

I kind of like that man's cart. Not sure what some of the things are, but he does I am certain.

PVC can make a cart cheap, but a used aluminum cart can be found if you look around. I bought mine new at least a dozen years ago and it still is going well. The grey tires last a long time, so figure that into your decision.

No....I am not posting pictures of the War Wagon. You guys would just mock me.


----------



## Papa-T

I use the reels on wheels senior cart that I purchased years ago when they started the ORV permit crap. A couple years ago I upgraded to the beach orange tires which work good on soft sand. I also purchased the cart carrier and use the cart as a fishing receiver carrier on the front of the truck when surf fishing when driving on the beach. But if I get to an area that they've roped off and I want to go farther. I simply unload it and walk past the closed ORV area making it simple to carry my stuff.


----------



## spydermn

Papa T: I like that set up!

How stable it that hitch holder? Do you feel good having rods and a cooler in it while driving?


----------



## phillyguy

spydermn said:


> Papa T: I like that set up!
> 
> How stable it that hitch holder? Do you feel good having rods and a cooler in it while driving?


I have exactly the same set-up and it works great for me. Up here in the NE,options for driving on are limited and expensive so having the cart with me insures that I'll have access to where I want to fish.


----------



## spydermn

Benji said:


> cheaper than a jig saw or a dremal tool if you don't own either.


But it is a one trick pony. You can get a nice Porter Cable or Hitachi Jig saw for about $60 and have a multi use tool


----------



## boomer

I have the cart hauler and it is stable. I use a ratchet strap for extra precaution. When I put my rods in the rod holder I use a bungee strap to secure them to the cart so they can't bounce out on a bumpy road .


----------



## mbg60

spydermn said:


> One last question: wasn't there a color of hub/wheel that was prone to breaking easily or quickly? Does anyone know what I am talking about?


The white rims/hubs on the orange tires cracked on all four of my tires on both of my carts. They were replaced, at no charge, with black/charcoal grey hubs. The feel much harder than the white hubs Changed out all of them to the Wheeleez 42cm tires with the 1" axle. Keeping the orange tires and axles as backup.


----------



## andypat

This is my beach cart.
View attachment 41978


----------



## DANtheJDMan

mdsurffishing said:


> The most useful thing on that cart is the bottle opener


I like that hot dog cart............There is really nothing about it that says fishing cart. No rod holders. But it is one hell of a beach cart. Now I wouldn't want to pull it through 1/2 mile of soft sand without about 3 young girls in bikinis hitched to it. Sort of like a sled dog team only beach style. 

After pulling my Reels on Wheels Sr with stock wheels and tires all the way from the inlet at Edisto Beach State park one night at high tide, I suggested that to my wife and she bought me a set to Wheeleze for the cart. 

I think the stock Sr was $275 with a liner and a bucket holder. The dang Wheeleze kit was like $320 with shipping. 

Those big tires are worth everything. Dam I don't know what I would do without them. 

In the mile back from the inlet at Edisto Island I think I died 3 times. Now I'm an OLD Jar Head and I had to get up in my face to get up and pull that cart 20 more steps. The well was not completely dry but there was only wet sand in the bottom. We had caught a butt load of fish and it was heavy as heck. 

It's 1 mile down there and 5 miles back.

I have modified mine a lot with sand spike holders on the side. I move the axle back one hole with the Wheeleze wheel kit. 
The stock tubing was wearing through where the axle was bolted to the frame so I used the back hole and drilled another hole farther back. Then I added a 1 x 1 L angle to reinforce the bottom tubing. 

I always never liked the cart being back tipy with a heavy cooler and bait bucket in the back rod holder. The front wheel never touches the ground anyway when your pulling it. 

Load it right and it pulls great and does not tip back. I know I could put the back stand down but it gets hectic when you need to move to higher ground and that thing is down.

I bent the pull handle going up some stairs over a dune once and bought a replacement. I am going to use the other one and mount it in the back for just that thing (going up stairs there is not anything to grab on to that is not right on the ground. Same same as going up stairs to the condo room. I'm not going to leave it in the back of the truck all night. 

Beach carts with Wheeleze are the only way for soft sand and old guys without the beach cart team. 

DAN


----------



## BPReeds

What about the fold up carts with the big wheels??.......they look a lot easier to break down and put into your vehicle.......I've been back packing my gear in.....their are pros and cons to that also..........


----------



## mbg60

BPReeds said:


> What about the fold up carts with the big wheels??.......they look a lot easier to break down and put into your vehicle.......I've been back packing my gear in.....their are pros and cons to that also..........


Change out the tires to the appropriate sized Wheeleez.


----------



## spydermn

From what I have seen all those holes for folding or pivot points are spots for cancer to start. Every time something folds and rubs off the finish you have bare metal and a rust point. Welded or PVC seems the way to go for longevity.


----------



## js1172

aluminum does not rust, its Your best bet for the salt
js


----------



## spydermn

I guess I was thinking along the lines of the mass produced ones like the Berkley Cart, the collapsible wagons, most of the pop up shelters (ez ups), sea striker etc 

they are all painted or powder coated steel....on the outside. Inside the hollow tubes they are still bare steel. 

If you got one from CTI, Fishin Mate etc those hold up. My rod/cooler rack is 10 years old see a bunch of miles on the road and sand and shows no signs of wear except for the dings from junebugs


----------



## Papa-T

spydermn said:


> Papa T: I like that set up!
> 
> How stable it that hitch holder? Do you feel good having rods and a cooler in it while driving?


It's very stable. I carry two square igloo coolers. One for bait and one with food and drinks then a tackle box in between. I also carry two 10' rods and two 8' rods. I do us a bungie across to keep my tackle box from jumping out; just in case. I do however use a locking hitch pin on the carrier in the receiver. And at night I lock the cart to the carrier with a cable. Yea I know it only protects it from getting stolen from honest people and lazy people.


----------



## Jollymon

Been using a hitch holder for a few years now, Don't put the rods in it , they ride in a locked ski rack , but my cooler and bait bucket ride on it (cooler is locked down) But I do use a 4"
Riser to lift it up to clear curb stops and steep inclines ,it won't scrap . And I use a ante rattle clamp for two reasons, one I hate the noise of it rattling ,two unless the dirtbag has a wrench he's not walking off with my stuff. I use a lock pin too,( Lets say I have trust issues with my fellow man ). 
With the cooler on it I can crack the drain so fish don't have to ride in water just ice,and it easier to add more if needed. Well worth having


----------

